# Kaufberatung neue Teile – endlich wieder Zeit zum Zocken



## phily (17. Mai 2020)

*Kaufberatung neue Teile – endlich wieder Zeit zum Zocken*

Hallo allerseits,

  mein aktuelles System ist leider in die Jahre gekommen und ich habe in den vergangenen 2 Jahren aufgrund von Nachwuchs so gut wie kaum gespielt. Mittlerweile ist wieder mehr Zeit zum Zocken da, daher möchte ich wieder ein System, was die aktuellen und zukünftigen Titel (Red Dead Redemption 2, das neue Bloodlines usw.) in Full HD schafft.

  Das aktuelle System besteht aus:

              I5 4460 in a Box
              MSI H97 PC Mate
              MSI GTX 960 4GB
              16 GB Arbeitsspeicher
              Be quiet! System Power 450w bulk

  Dementsprechend muss definitiv eine neue CPU, Motherboard, Grafikkarte und Arbeitsprecher her.

  Mein Gehäuse, ein Aerocool Strike-X one Advance, ATX möchte ich gerne behalten, eine aktuelle Samsung EVO 860 1 TB SSD habe ich bereits verbaut, ob das Netzteil für neue Komponenten reicht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

  In der Vergangenheit habe ich GTA 5, die neuen Wolfensteins und zuletzt sehr viel ArmA3 King of the Hill gespielt.

  Bei der CPU habe ich an einen Ryzen 3600 gedacht.
  Beim Motherboard bin ich völlig ahnungslos, es muss nix besonderes fürs Übertakten oder so sein.

  Bei den Grafikkarten habe ich versucht mich einzulesen, es sollten unter 300€ sein, am liebsten so um die 200, auch wenn die Grafikkarte dann zuerst der Flaschenhals wird, dann würde ich diese austauschen wenn es nötig wird, habe aber mit der CPU eine starke Basis. 
  Ich habe gelesen, dass die GTX 1660 Super ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat, andererseits wird gesagt, sie hat lediglich 6GB und es wird eher Richtung 8GB empfohlen. DDR6 sollte sie wohl auch haben.
  Habe einige Radeons gesehen (z.B. Radeon RX 5500 XT), die preislich passen, aber wiederum wohl deutlich weniger leisten, dafür aber 8GB haben.

  Wie Ihr seht, bräuchte ich jemanden, der etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringt.

Gerne freue ich mich auch über Links, muss auch nicht alles von der gleichen Seite sein.

 Viele Grüße, freue mich auf eure Tipps und einen schönen Sonntag, 

  phily


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2020)

Du kannst irgendein B450-Mainboard für um die 100€ nehmen.  Theoretisch könnte das BIOS nicht neu genug für die 3000er-Ryzen sein, aber wenn du ein beliebtes Modell nimmst (bei Mindfactory sieht man zB die Anzahl der bereits verkauften Exemplare) und es ein halbwegs großer Shop ist, ist es quasi ausgeschlossen, dass du ein Exemplar bekommst, welches schon fast ein Jahr im Lager rumliegt und daher ein sehr altes BIOS hat. Die MSI-Modelle mit einem "MAX" im Namen sind sowieso neu genug. Ansonsten kann man beim Shop auch anfragen.


Wegen der Grafikkarte: Für 200€ kommt nur eine Nvidia GTX 1650 Super in Frage. Die 1660 Super wäre 30% schneller, kostet aber 240€ oder mehr. Beide haben halt keine 8GB RAM, wobei ich denke, dass sie trotzdem nicht scheitern. Sie sind trotzdem schneller als zB eine alte AMD RX 580 mit 8GB RAM, da macht es also keinen Sinn, nur wegen des RAMs die AMD-Karte zu nehmen. Für etwas über 300€ gibt es die AMD RX 5700, die ist dann nochmal gut 30% schneller. Etwas langsamer gibt es noch die AMD RX 5600 XT für 280€.


----------



## phily (13. August 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort herboy, fürs Mainboard und Grafikkarte weiß ich nun Bescheid, wird wahrscheinlich eine 1660 Super werden.
Welche Wattzahl sollte ich bei einem Netzteil denn bevorzugen, ab 550?


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2020)

phily schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort herboy, fürs Mainboard und Grafikkarte weiß ich nun Bescheid, wird wahrscheinlich eine 1660 Super werden.
> Welche Wattzahl sollte ich bei einem Netzteil denn bevorzugen, ab 550?



Kommt auf das Modell an. 450W reichen auch schon dicke, wenn es kein 20€-Modell ist    wenn du zB ein be quiet-Netzteil oder so für 45-55€ mit 450W nimmst, reicht das in jedem Falle. 

Inzwischen kannst du übrigens auch einen Intel Core i5-10400F nehmen, der ist ähnlich teuer wie der Ryzen, aber etwas schneller in Games. Den Ryzen könntest du aber übertakte, den Intel nicht,


----------



## phily (15. August 2020)

Also was den Prozessor betrifft. Hier wäre mir wichtiger, mit welchem Sockel ich wohl in Zukunft besser aufrüsten könnte. Lässt sich das abschätzen? Fall nicht, würd ich bei ähnlicher Leistung eher zum Intel greifen.

Übertakten ist eher nicht so meins. Könntest du mir zum Intel noch ein Mainboard empfehlen ohne großen schnickschnack?

Und würde mein aktuelles Netzteil dann nicht auch noch reichen oder ist es schlicht zu alt


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2020)

Wenn du heute ne 6 Kern&12 Thread-CPU kaufst, wirst du erst dann eine neue CPU brauchen, wenn sowieso ein ganz neuer Sockel das einzig sinnvolle ist. D.h. für beide Sockel bekommst du vielleicht zwar in 4-5 Jahren immer noch CPUs, aber die werden sich dann im Vergleich zu einem der dann wiederum neueren Sockel auf keinen Fall mehr lohnen.  

Sofern du also nicht ganz sicher weißt, dass du schon in 2-3 Jahren eine neue CPU willst, spielt es also keine Rolle.


----------



## phily (16. August 2020)

Stimmt, das klingt logisch. Was meinst Du zum Netzteil? Gekauft habe ich es 2015.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2020)

phily schrieb:


> Stimmt, das klingt logisch. Was meinst Du zum Netzteil? Gekauft habe ich es 2015.



be quiet 450W müsste dicke reichen. Das hat ja sicher sogar 2 x PCIe 6+2-Pin-Stecker, oder?


----------



## phily (16. August 2020)

Hab mal nachgeschaut, unter Anschlüsse steht:
1x ATX 20/24pol, 1x ATX12V 4+4pol, 2x PCI Express 6+2pol, 1x 3.5 Zoll, 2x 5.25 Zoll, 6x SATA

Das sollte also passen. Ist ein System Power 7 450w, aber halt schon ein paar Jahre alt.

Welches Mainboard würdest du denn empfehlen? Es soll einfach gut laufen, viel Ausstattung braucht es nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2020)

Intel 1200 oder AMD AM4?

In beiden Fällen würde ich so um die 80-120€ ausgeben. Bei AM4 hat man natürlich mehr Modelle mit vielen Meinungen, da es den Sockel schon länger gibt. Bei Intel käme der Chipsatz  H470 in Frage, bei AMD B450 oder B550.


----------



## phily (16. August 2020)

Ich würde den Intel nehmen. Hast du ein spezielles im Kopf? Ansonsten müsst ich mich mal durchklicken. In jedem Fall aber schonmal eine GROßES  danke schön für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2020)

phily schrieb:


> Ich würde den Intel nehmen. Hast du ein spezielles im Kopf? Ansonsten müsst ich mich mal durchklicken. In jedem Fall aber schonmal eine GROßES  danke schön für die Hilfe.



Das Gigabyte H470 HD3 oder SRock H470 Phantom Gaming 4, die kosten je um die 100-110€.


----------

